# Cool experience at mosquito



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

went wading at mosquito last night after work, the first spot I stopped at I fished about a 1/2 hour and decided to move, no hits and no fish rolling. I went to another point and the same results for about 20 minutes.. nothing, no rollers. All of a sudden I had 3 different fish rolling all around me, then another, then another, they were everywhere.. I know I had at least 8 different walleye rolling around for about 8-10 minutes, there were so many I just stood there and watched them after a while (and no, not even a bite) then all of a sudden it was a cloud burst of rain, a down pour. I've never seen that many fish all at once rolling around. All I can figure is they must of felt the pressure drop right before the rain hit. Anyhow, I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## ralph8814 (Apr 3, 2012)

That would be neat...to bad no bites tho..hoping they will start soon


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Didn't think the ODNR put nets in that shallow 

I did a south end state park ramp drive-through Thursday morning and saw the ODNR guys set-up and waiting for the boats to come back in with their catch, were you on one of the boats doing your annual video?


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

What were you throwing at them? Never thought it can happen that fast.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

spawning


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

Isn't it hard to believe that no natural reproduction happens ? I realize that there is not enough rocks ... or whatever is the reason but u have to believe with all that going on that some has to happen on its own.


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

I believe natural reproduction happens on its own, that is simply "nature" taking place. The problem with Mosquito and a lot of other inland lakes is there isn't enough current to keep the eggs from getting silted over.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I always wondered why the odnr doesn’t put spawning areas into the lake to increase natural reproduction? Like dumping the right rock and gravel into a large area and make it restricted until fry have hatched? Just a thought


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Where was your video camera.....No vid, it didn't happen! Cool story...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

2120Tom said:


> Didn't think the ODNR put nets in that shallow
> 
> I did a south end state park ramp drive-through Thursday morning and saw the ODNR guys set-up and waiting for the boats to come back in with their catch, were you on one of the boats doing your annual video?


not this year, the boat they were using was too small for 4 people.



TheKing said:


> What were you throwing at them? Never thought it can happen that fast.


Rapala



Snakecharmer said:


> Where was your video camera.....No vid, it didn't happen! Cool story...


didn't even have my phone, left it in the truck because I knew it was going to rain.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

OHeyes said:


> I believe natural reproduction happens on its own, that is simply "nature" taking place. The problem with Mosquito and a lot of other inland lakes is there isn't enough current to keep the eggs from getting silted over.


True that, Plus, in a flood control reservoir the water level keeps changing all the time, especially if you hit a rainy patch, which we normally do this time of year. The walleye lay their eggs at the proper depth, but then they wind up too deep or too shallow. 

Interesting tidbit in today's paper. Seems back in 1944 Congressman Michael Kirwan ( who ramrodded the construction of most of the flood control lakes in this area) had a plan to make Mosquito a fisherman's "paradise" with the help of the federal Fish & Wildlife Service. He wanted to make it unnecessary for fishermen to have to travel to Canada in order to fish. Well, we all see how that turned out.


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

Buckeye was that the Tribune? I'd like to read that


----------



## ralph8814 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone catching crappie yet? Haven't been able to go all week....adult life sucks...gonna try this weekend...


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

The critters (land and water) know when weather changes happen.


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

Interesting experiences at mosquito and spawning. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ralph8814 said:


> Anyone catching crappie yet? Haven't been able to go all week....adult life sucks...gonna try this weekend...


And the Older you get, the Worse it Gets!!! When I was a kid, I fished every day in in summer on our local stream, now Retired, don't seem to get out that much......getting old "really" sucks!
Now, for walleye reproduction in our inland lakes, you need current. If no appreciable rivers/creeks to run up, they have to "try" to reproduce on windblown (mostly Eastern) shores-points, bars, shallow humps, etc. to find "current. Rocky, gravel, sandy areas are sought out, thats why the "causeways" are some of the best areas for setting out DNR nets. There is always some "got lucky" reprodution in our inland lakes. Even poor West branch has always had some and that lake lays east and west, getting very little wind action and nat reproduction-but it always had "some" even after the State stopped stocking eyes back in the early '90's. Of course, stocking has resumed and I'd say there's still a "minor" amount of natural reproduction(though State fish surveys don't seem to bear this out!) Fluctuating/seasonal water level variations are the worst thing affecting natural reproduction(of course these lakes were constructed for flood control first, recreation second!), thus the DNR must keep stocking. Thanks to them for that!!


----------



## TheBloodShotEyedMonster (Mar 25, 2019)

your not lying. im 33 and just got told i have arthritis and spurring in my hips. getting old is for the birds...


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just had hernia surgery sat morning. dam that hurts , I,m 72 and have learned the golden years should be renamed the rusted years. best advice I could give you young guys just retiring ,GO DO IT NOW, for your body won,t let you later.


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

Yea my back is gone, my hips are shot and my knees are ready to blowout, on top of that my doctor told me I'll probably be in a wheelchair in 10 years cause my back is so bad there goes my golf game. Enjoy it while your young!!!!


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> just had hernia surgery sat morning. dam that hurts , I,m 72 and have learned the golden years should be renamed the rusted years. best advice I could give you young guys just retiring ,GO DO IT NOW, for your body won,t let you later.


I hear you Jim--new knee still letś me know how old I am. Boat is ready to launch!


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Dave, when are we going send me a pm


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TheBloodShotEyedMonster said:


> your not lying. im 33 and just got told i have arthritis and spurring in my hips. getting old is for the birds...


Any talk of replacement? I'm 34 with very simaler problems. Hoping to have my left hip replaced november.


----------



## TheBloodShotEyedMonster (Mar 25, 2019)

im 33 was just told yesterday i have hip displaysia, and they are referring me to a surgeon


----------



## TheBloodShotEyedMonster (Mar 25, 2019)

saugeye, if I were you I would get to the doctor pronto if you haven't already. I waited until the pain is now pretty much everyday all day and they want to do a replacement, but if I wouldnt have waited they could've done something else other than a hip replacement. I'm not looking forward to this. I love fishing year round so anytime to be out is a bad bad bad time.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TheBloodShotEyedMonster said:


> saugeye, if I were you I would get to the doctor pronto if you haven't already. I waited until the pain is now pretty much everyday all day and they want to do a replacement, but if I wouldnt have waited they could've done something else other than a hip replacement. I'm not looking forward to this. I love fishing year round so anytime to be out is a bad bad bad time.


I'm beyond anything other then surgery.. regular cortisone shot lasted me 3 days. But when they go in why looking at the xray the last shot lasted 10 months(doc said it would last 3). I'm not gonna continue the shots tho. Mine was rhimadoid arthritis. I'm 100% bone on bone. The bone is squared off where it's in the socket,with 3 spurs.... 
My biggest issue is bye the end of the day it swells up. And everytime I sit down it locks up. It's really painful. But have delt with it. I'm looking at replacement in November. Doc said 6 weeks-no work. Hopefully that wint mean 6 weeks of no fishing. 
Good luck with yours! Its some painfull stuff!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

have a buddy 54yrs old had both hips done in a three year time frame ,says no pain and jumps in the boat like a kid. good luck .


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

I love it when the carp do that. I’ll stuff my fly rod in my waders and wait for them to come up just for a chance to hook them on the fly gear! I’ve only had walleye do it once or twice, cool and infuriating at the same time!


----------

